#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Кофе стал среднего рода.

## Galina

Ошибки в русском языке узаконили.

*Все меняется. В том числе и нормы русского языка. С 1 сентября согласно приказу Министерства образования можно будет употреблять слова совсем не так, как мы привыкли. К примеру, слово “кофе” теперь имеет не только мужской, но и средний род. Эти новые правила взяты из четырех свежеопубликованных словарей, “содержащих нормы современного русского литературного языка”. Теперь то, что раньше считалось ошибкой, официально закреплено правилом.* 

Четыре словаря, в которых изложены новые варианты использования слов в русском языке, — это “Орфографический словарь русского языка” Букчиной, Сазоновой, Чельцовой, “Грамматический словарь русского языка: Словоизменение” Зализняк, “Словарь ударений русского языка” Резниченко и “Большой фразеологический словарь русского языка” Телия.  

Кроме слова “кофе”, которое теперь можно употреблять и в среднем роде, вот самые необычные новости, пришедшие из этих словарей. Отныне можно произносить:  


— Не только “договОр”, но и “дОговор”  


— Не только “по срЕдам”, но и “по средАм”  


— Не только “йОгурт”, но и “йогУрт”  


Один из создателей “Орфографического словаря”, Инна Сазонова, рассказала, что все четыре словаря — результат огромных исследований, словари прошли строжайшую экспертизу в научных институтах. А в “Орфографическом словаре” особое внимание обращено на те грамматические формы, где люди чаще всего делают ошибки.  


— Вот слово “кофе”. Посмотрите в Большой академический словарь. Там написано: кофе — м. и ср. р (разг). То есть средний род употребляется в разговорной речи. Мы сняли эту помету и написали, что слово “кофе” употребляется в мужском и среднем роде. Первым стоит мужской род, а это значит, что мужской род является в данном случае основным, а средний — дополнительным, но также возможным. 
“А вы будете говорить “горячее кофе”, “дОговор” или “йогУрт”? — спросили мы наших экспертов.  



Писательница Александра МАРИНИНА:  


— Боже мой, неужели кто-то еще говорит “йогУрт”? Да еще и это будет правильно? Нет, я никогда не смогу так говорить — хотя бы потому, что мне уже за 50 и так говорить я не привыкла. Всю жизнь нас учили, что так употреблять эти слова — это ошибка. Я никогда не смогу сказать “горячее кофе” или “дОговор”. В моей речи и в моей жизни не изменится ничего, только, может быть, я буду чаще смеяться. Если я буду такое встречать в официальной печати, это будет резать мне взгляд и просто покажется смешным.  


Евгений РЕВЕНКО, ведущий программы “Вести недели”: 


— Нельзя узаконивать безграмотность и делать ее нормой. Наоборот, нужно образовывать и самообразовываться. Я с трудом могу представить, что буду обучать ребенка таким ударениям. Ну а в эфире я этого не скажу НИКОГДА!  


Сергей БУНТМАН, зам. главного редактора радио “Эхо Москвы”: 


— У нас много всякой ерунды узаконивают. Такая допустимость просто смешна. Мы в эфире позволяем себе разговаривать вольно, но не до такой же степени. Я бы вообще установил еще более жесткие правила для теле- и радиоведущих — пусть говорят на хорошем русском языке. Ну а приглашенные гости пускай уж разговаривают как хотят. У нас и так язык грязный, много иностранных слов, а тут еще решили его немного запачкать. “Один кофе, один булочка” — это не по мне. Я таким правилам подчиняться не буду.  


Евгения ДОБРОВОЛЬСКАЯ, актриса:  


— Люди занимались “улучшением” русского языка во все века. Тот же Ломоносов приложил немало сил для того, чтобы сделать нашу речь лучше. Но Ломоносов — это совсем другое дело. Лично я вообще не доверяю ни современным институтам, ни школам, ни каким-либо другим учебным учреждениям. И слышать ударения “дОговор” или “йогУрт” мне будет очень неприятно. До невозможности. Но что же делать, мы тут вряд ли на что-то повлияем. Главное — самим хранить ту речь, которую считаем правильной. 


http://mk.ru/social/publications/343231.html

----------

Вова Л. (02.09.2009), Илия (05.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (02.09.2009), Чиффа (02.09.2009)

----------


## Galina

http://ellustrator.livejournal.com/288312.html

----------

Aion (02.09.2009), Kotovski (02.09.2009), Иван Денисов (04.09.2009), Сергей Хос (23.05.2013), Чиффа (02.09.2009)

----------


## TAndra

Ну что на это сказать?
"Времена меняются..." как очень давно заметили мудрые греки (или еще даже раньше кто-то).
Всегда и во всем будут изменения.
Разве буддистов можно (и нужно) этим шокировать?
Даже если придется говорить "БуддА"?!
Улыбка!

----------

Zom (02.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

> "Времена меняются..." как очень давно заметили мудрые греки (или еще даже раньше кто-то).


Я даже знаю кто - хотите подскажу? -))

----------


## Топпер

> Даже если придется говорить "БуддА"?!


Главное, чтобы не "Господь Будда"  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (23.05.2013), Буль (03.09.2009)

----------


## Шаман

скоро можно будет писать:
"йа креведко!", "превед презеденд" и "аффтар, зач0д, пеши есч0" не боясь быть отправленным модератором "фтопку".

предлагаю ввести в школах урок олбанского

----------

Galina (02.09.2009), Илия (05.09.2009), Этэйла (05.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

Видемости олбанчивы...)))

----------

Чиффа (02.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

А насчет слова "звонит" - узаконили?

----------


## Aion

Русский язык опасносте!

----------

Джыш (02.09.2009), Чиффа (02.09.2009), Юй Кан (02.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Иегова с ними! Ударениями,родАми,склонениями и т.п.
Сами слова стали преобретать другой смысл...
Уже опасаюсь сказать: "это мой друг"  :Cry:

----------


## Aion

Общественная палата предложила Минобрнауки легализовать мат

----------

Чиффа (02.09.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> скоро можно будет писать:
> "йа креведко!", "превед презеденд" и "аффтар, зач0д, пеши есч0" не боясь быть отправленным модератором "фтопку".
> 
> предлагаю ввести в школах урок олбанского


Кстати, у нас тут на улице огромный рекламный баннер "Продаеццо!" (кажется, про продажу квартир).

... По теме: йогУрт?!!!  :EEK!:  Впервые слышу такой вариант.

----------


## Вова Л.

Меня йогУрт тоже удивило. Как-то черезчур по-военному звучит.

----------


## Буль

Сначала люмпенам позволили коверкать музыку, а теперь на их издевательства над языком удивляются!

----------


## Yeshe

что значит позволили? Никто не позволял - но и никто не запрещал. Сейчас каждый может влезть в интернет и оставить след  в истории, не задумываясь о том, просил ли кто. В том-то и дело - что те, кто пишут на заборе, разрешения не спрашивают, они просто пишут.

----------


## Буль

Люмпенам что не запретили - это и есть: "позволили". _Тонкости русского языка..._  :Wink: 

Пару примеров, если разрешите:

*"И билет на самолёт с серебристым крылом, что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень"* - кто оставляет тень? Никто не спрашивает, люмпенам и так понятно...  :Confused: 

*"Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз"* - у люмпенов тоже вопросов не возникает...  :Confused: 

ну... и так далее

----------

Гьялцен (03.09.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, это шо за хиты? Я таких не знаю, как и йогУрт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Первая шедевра:

"Пачка сигарет"

Вторая шедевра:

"О любви"

О качестве музыкальной составляющей я уж молчу...

----------

Аньезка (03.09.2009)

----------


## Толя

Язык, как и музыка - никогда постоянными и не были. То, за что сейчас пиарятся маринины и остальные, когда то резало слух прошлому поколению. А музыка? Я вот ей учился. И битлс считаю реальной какофонией по сравнению с классич. гармонией и классическими стандартами звука. Но они просто Иоганны Себастьяны, по сравнению со Slipknot или каким-нибудь захудалым Behemoth. Но ничего с этим не поделаешь - это не законы физики. Приходится слушать  :Wink: 

ЗЫ добавлю еще раз, если не совсем явно прозвучало, что все эти возмущения - целенаправленное напоминание о своей персоне "думающей как и все здравомыслящие люди". А процесс изменения норм вполне обычный.

----------


## Huandi

> "И билет на самолёт с серебристым крылом, что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень" - кто оставляет тень? Никто не спрашивает, люмпенам и так понятно...


Бао, для поэзии считаются нормальными отклонения в языке. 

К тому же, все дело в знаках пунктуации (и в песне слышны разделяющие интонации):

*И билет на самолёт. С серебристым крылом, что взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.* 

Крыло оставляет тень...




> "Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз" - у люмпенов тоже вопросов не возникает...


Вы это считаете ошибкой, а не специальным, обдуманным ходом? Заблуждаетесь...

----------

Raudex (05.09.2009), Аньезка (03.09.2009), Вова Л. (03.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> "И билет на самолёт с серебристым крылом, что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень" - кто оставляет тень? Никто не спрашивает, люмпенам и так понятно...





> *И билет на самолёт. С серебристым крылом, что взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.* 
> 
> Крыло оставляет тень...


 :EEK!: 




> И билет на самолет с серебристым крылом,
> Что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.


Самолет оставляет, что тут непонятного?

----------


## Буль

По тексту ясно видно что тень оставляет именно билет на самолёт.

Транскрипция Huandi лишь усложняет дело, т.к. становится совершенно не понятно у кого там серебристое крыло...




> Вы это считаете ошибкой, а не специальным, обдуманным ходом? Заблуждаетесь...


Сам автор этого шедевра считает эту фразу ошибкой. Так что я заблуждаюсь вместе с ним. 

А на фразу "И внезапно в вечность вдруг превратился миг" - что Вы выразите? Неужели тоже - нормально?




> добавлю еще раз, если не совсем явно прозвучало, что все эти возмущения - целенаправленное напоминание о своей персоне "думающей как и все здравомыслящие люди". А процесс изменения норм вполне обычный.


Аффтар, жжош! Пеши исчо!

----------


## Топпер

Однако Цой - классик отечественной рок музыки.

----------

Good (03.09.2009), Шаман (03.09.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Я вспомнила эти песни.

"Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз" - да, всегда считала это поэтическим приемом, художественным образом, так сказать. Ведь если свизуализировать то, что он хочет сказать, получается вполне логично.  :Smilie: 

А вот про билет - явная ошибка.

----------


## Буль

> Однако Цой - классик отечественной рок музыки.


Классиком он признан такими же люмпенами-рокерами. Тем более что я не припомню у него ни одного рокового произведения.

----------

Гьялцен (03.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

> "Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз" - да, всегда считала это поэтическим приемом, художественным образом, так сказать. Ведь если свизуализировать то, что он хочет сказать, получается вполне логично.


Лично мне трудно "свизуализировать" как могут слышать глаза...

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009)

----------


## sergey

Художники - очень часто люмпены с точки зрения буржуа, Бао. Так было и в 19 веке, и раньше. 
Фраза про самолет, который оставляет тень, по-моему вполне понятна. В это фразе нет грамматической ошибки, есть неоднозначность (P.S. исходя из структуры предложения), которую можно считать стилистической ошибкой. Но эта неоднозначность снимается смыслом предложения, ясно, что тень оставляет самолет.

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> По тексту ясно видно что тень оставляет именно билет на самолёт.
> 
> Транскрипция Huandi лишь усложняет дело, т.к. становится совершенно не понятно у кого там серебристое крыло...


Бао, вы много в своей жизни видели взлетающих билетов с серебристыми крыльями? Любой люмпен понимает, что речь о самолете. Почему вам не удается?

Можно так знаки препинания расставить:
И билет на.
Самолет с серебристым крылом, что взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.

зы: Самолет на...

----------

Шаман (03.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Интересно, а с каких пор русский рок стал нормой русского языка..?

И Цой ещё ладно - есть ведь куда более занимательные примеры у не менее известных в этом жанре исполнтелей.. -)

----------

Буль (03.09.2009), Гьялцен (03.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще есть такой жанр: попса. Существует он (как и любой другой) по своим законам и для своей аудитории. И, по мне, предъявлять к нему претензии по законам другого жанра просто нелепо. %)

А так ляпы в стихотворных текстах (т.н. "поэтич. глухота") случаются и у поэтов-классиков, могу привести примеры. А что толку от таких примеров? : ) Они ведь тоже ничего не доказывают, будучи исключениями...

Наконец, зачем вообще анализировать (!) попсовые тексты? Чтоб явить свобственную высококультурность? %) Кому, бескультурным по определению?  :Smilie: 

Процесс же "опошливания" служения Искусству неизбежен и неостановим. Сейчас вон вообще больше говорят о "шоубизе", слова "искусство" уже почти не используя и ограничиваясь роскошным словом "творчество".  :Smilie: 

Прежде (чем раньше, тем больше) искусством занимались лишь те, кто без него не мог, вкладываясь полностью в это _служение_: жертвенное дело это, *по сути своей*, как и любое истинное посвящение себя чему-либо.

[В этом смысле очень понятны надписи И.С.Баха на рукописях его духовных/церковных произведений: J.J. (Jesu, Juva: Иисусе,  помоги) в начале и S.D.G. (Soli Deo Glori: Богу единому слава) в конце].

А как только начинается "работа на аудиторию" и стремление ублажить массы и заработать поболе -- это служение уже другим сущностям.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Лично мне трудно "свизуализировать" как могут слышать глаза...


Когда я читала Набокова и Сирина  "Роман с Кокаином", я слышала, как капала вода.

Сирин - это тот же Набоков.

----------


## Huandi

Чтобы тень оставлял самолет, можно так:

И билет - на самолет с серебристым крылом, что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.

----------

Good (03.09.2009), Ho Shim (03.09.2009), Legba (03.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009), Шаман (03.09.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не только “по срЕдам”, но и “по средАм”


Честно говоря, этой новости я вообще не понял... Именно "по средАм" - это старая норма.

А вообще паники не понимаю. Язык меняется. А тенденция к упрощению и "экономии языковых усилий" далеко не всегда во вред. Сейчас по интернетам и ЖЖ уже пошёл галдёж: "Фу, узаконили невежество, янебыдлоятакговоритьнебуду!!!" Извините, но *вся история русского языка - история изменения произношения, упрощения грамматики и унификации словоизменительных парадигм*.

С одной стороны, академическая филология и лексикография должны стоять на страже языка и языковой нормы, потому что именно наличие нормы делает литературный язык литературным. С другой стороны, язык меняется, пока он жив, и эти изменения нельзя остановить - остаётся лишь зафиксировать их в словарях, чем занимается та же академическая лексикография. За последние 100 лет поменялось немало орфографических и орфоэпических норм, и никто не устраивал "плач Ярославны" по этому поводу. Кто-нибудь из вас говорит "верьх", "четверьг", "верьба", "Людьмила", как предписывала устаревшая московская норма каких-нибудь полвека назад? Или "бог", "богатый" и "благо" с фрикативным, похожим на украинский звуком [г]? Кто-нибудь говорит "тЕфтели", "гренкИ", как требует старый орфоэпический словарь Аванесова? *Если словарная норма очевидно противоречит языковой практике народа, остаётся только изменить норму.*

"Чёрное кофе! Незабудунепрощу!" Позвольте, но все аналогичные заимствования на -е из любых языков (новое шоссе, красивое боке) становятся в русском языке словами среднего рода. Ничего удивительного нет в том, что одно-единственное исключение в конце концов исчезло из-за естественного стремления языка к унификации грамматических форм. Оно и исключением-то стало по недоразумению: сначала это слово прижилось у нас в искажённом виде: _кофий_ (мужской род).

И просто прекрасно, что русские лингвисты наконец осознали необходимость избавиться от диктата Розенталя:
http://mk.ru/education/publications/344653.html



> ...Справочник Розенталя во многом устарел. Он ориентирован на то, что норма правильная — одна. Но норма — это многообразие.


Совершенно ненормальной была ситуация, когда в течение десятилетий один человек устанавливал свои догмы в области русской орфографии и пунктуации. И если с орфографией более-менее всё в порядке (я вообще сторонник возвращения к дореволюционной), то пунктуация по Розенталю - просто тихий ужас. Орфография по сравнению с дореволюционной у нас упрощена, а пунктуация предельно усложнена. Загляните в справочники по пунктуации для работников печати. Исключение на исключении, со сложнейшими логико-синтаксическими обоснованиями, в которых даже филологу бывает непросто разобраться.

----------

Good (03.09.2009), Ho Shim (03.09.2009), Won Soeng (16.12.2009), Александр С (05.09.2009), Аминадав (03.09.2009), Вова Л. (03.09.2009), Джыш (03.09.2009), куру хунг (03.09.2009), Шавырин (03.09.2009), Юй Кан (03.09.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> для поэзии считаются нормальными отклонения в языке. 
> 
> ...


Для поэзии- одно дело.
А для безграмотных Цоев, Чижей и прочая номер один будет - изучение этих самых норм. Для начала . С букваря до Пушкина.

----------

Буль (03.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Да из таких бойцов за русский язык надо отряд сделать, и на границу поставить -  вместо "человекообразных роботов".

----------

andykh (03.09.2009), Svarog (03.09.2009), Zom (03.09.2009), Джыш (03.09.2009), Кумо (03.09.2009), куру хунг (03.09.2009), Шаман (03.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Да из таких бойцов за русский язык надо отряд сделать, и на границу поставить -  вместо "человекообразных роботов".


Ага  :Smilie: 



> Каждый истинный граммар-наци точно знает, кто будет гореть в топках Грамматического Холокоста, когда они придут к власти. 
> 
> Запомни: стоит тебе употребить слово из проклятого списка, и твоё имя уже записывают в маленькую чёрную книжечку. Не надейся, что её быстро потеряют или что она закончится — в волчьем логове борцов за Великий Могучий [подставить по вкусу название] Язык™ всё переносится в Большую Чёрную Книгу aka das große schwarze Buch



Граммар-фюрер Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь

----------

Zom (03.09.2009), Кумо (03.09.2009), куру хунг (03.09.2009)

----------


## Galina

«Ни за что я не буду говорить дОговор! Пусть что хотят 
со мной делают, никогда я этого не скажу!»

(из разговора двух женщин в московском метро,
перегон «Белорусская» – «Новослободская», 2 сентября, 10:00)



«Кофе сменило пол». «Сегодня введены новые нормы русского языка». «Чиновники узаконили безграмотность». Подобные заголовки 1 сентября взорвали Рунет. «Сенсационная» новость о том, что теперь можно говорить дОговор и йогУрт, прозвучала в теле- и радиоэфире,  облетела блоги и форумы, попутно обрастая различными домыслами наподобие: «Скоро разрешат ложить и звОнит, соседи по лестничной клетке будут говорить на разных языках» и иными выводами, апокалиптичности которых позавидовал бы Большой адронный коллайдер.

Так что же произошло на самом деле? Сейчас, когда эмоции немного улеглись, попробуем спокойно разобраться. 

Эта история началась в ноябре 2006 года. Именно тогда вышло в свет Постановление Правительства Российской Федерации, в котором, в частности, было указано, что «Министерство образования и науки Российской Федерации утверждает на основании рекомендаций Межведомственной комиссии по русскому языку список грамматик, словарей и справочников, содержащих нормы современного русского литературного языка при его использовании в качестве государственного языка Российской Федерации (по результатам экспертизы), а также правила русской орфографии и пунктуации».

Однако сам список появился только этим летом. Приказ Минобрнауки России об утверждении списка грамматик, словарей и справочников был подписан министром А. Фурсенко 8 июня, зарегистрирован в Министерстве юстиции России 6 августа, опубликован в «Российской газете» 21 августа и вступил в силу 1 сентября. В списке значатся пока только 4 издания:  «Орфографический словарь русского языка» Б. З. Букчиной, И. К. Сазоновой, Л. К. Чельцовой, «Грамматический словарь русского языка» А. А. Зализняка, «Словарь ударений русского языка» И. Л. Резниченко и «Большой фразеологический словарь русского языка» В. Н. Телии.

У лингвистов сразу же возникло множество вопросов. Безусловно, словарь выдающегося российского лингвиста академика А. А. Зализняка обязан быть в этом списке, и он в нем есть (хотя надо признать, что рядовому пользователю ориентироваться в этом словаре непросто). Безусловно, авторы других словарей, вошедших в список, – люди уважаемые в лингвистическом сообществе, а их словари – одни из лучших на сегодняшний день. Но почему в список включены только эти словари? Почему в нем нет, например, «Русского орфографического словаря» РАН – наиболее полного современного орфографического справочника, содержащего в том числе и те слова, которые недавно вошли в русский язык и написание которых вызывает наибольшее количество вопросов? Почему в списке нет полного академического справочника по правописанию, подготовленного Орфографической комиссией РАН, и справочников Д. Э. Розенталя, без которых невозможна работа редактора и корректора? Почему в списке представлены только книги одного издательства? Почему в списке только словари – где же грамматики, пособия по правописанию и практической стилистике?

«Подобное решение надо было принимать не келейно, а гласно, – уверен член редакционного совета ГРАМОТЫ.РУ д. ф. н., проф. Михаил Горбаневский. – Это еще не поздно сделать и сейчас. Обсуждать вопрос о том, какие словари должны быть утверждены в качестве нормативных, надо открыто, на круглом столе, с привлечением таких ученых, как В. Г. Костомаров, Л. П. Крысин, В. В. Лопатин, Ю. Е. Прохоров».

Обнадеживает, впрочем,  тот факт, что сотрудники Минобрнауки обещают впоследствии расширить и дополнить перечень словарей, так что и  «Русский орфографический словарь» РАН, и справочники Д. Э. Розенталя имеют все шансы со временем в нем оказаться.

Итак, еще раз (это момент принципиальный): лингвистов озадачил лишь состав списка утвержденных словарей и принцип его утверждения, а вовсе не «новые» нормы, взорвавшие общественность в День знаний. Почему слово «новые» заключено в кавычки и почему они не возмутили лингвистов? Да потому что ничего нового в этих нормах нет. На допустимость в разговорной речи ударения дОговор и употребления слова кофе в среднем роде, на вариативность произношения по средАм – по срЕдам словари указывают в течение последних десяти и более лет. Эти рекомендации можно встретить в большинстве современных словарей русского языка, в том числе не вошедших в список. Исключение составляют словари для работников радио и телевидения – однако у этих изданий своя специфика: варианты в этих словарях часто не указываются даже в случае их безусловной равноправности, поскольку звучащая в эфире речь должна быть единообразной.

Зачем же лингвисты зафиксировали все эти дОговор, кофе (ср. р.), брачащиеся? Это объективная фиксация изменившейся литературной нормы. Главная особенность нормы – ее динамичность. Если в языке ничего не меняется, значит язык этот мертв. В живом языке постоянно рождаются новые варианты и умирают старые; то, что вчера было недопустимо, сегодня становится возможным, а завтра – единственно верным. И если лингвист видит, что норма меняется, он обязан зафиксировать это изменение.  В то же время словари, в которых зафиксированы языковые варианты, должны выполнять нормализаторскую функцию, поэтому в них разработана строгая система помет: какие-то варианты признаются неправильными, какие-то допустимыми, а какие-то – равноправными. 

Так, например, еще в 2000 году (девять лет назад) «Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке» К. С. Горбачевича допускал ударение дОговор в непринужденной устной речи. Вот цитата из словаря: «Сейчас еще трудно с уверенностью сказать, станет ли со временем ударение дОговор столь же нормативным и эстетически приемлемым, как договОр. Предпосылки для этого есть. Не только часть интеллигенции, но и некоторые современные известные поэты употребляют вариант дОговор... В книге "Живой как жизнь" К. Чуковский предсказывал, что варианты дОговор, договорА станут в будущем нормой литературного языка». Как мы видим, это произошло: оба варианта стали  нормативными. Однако и сейчас мы не можем говорить о равноправности вариантов дОговор – договОр. Вариант договОр предпочтителен, как отвечающий строгой литературной норме. Вариант дОговор вполне допустим в разговорной речи. То же самое можно сказать и о слове кофе: мужской род – это строгая литературная норма; средний род – это сфера разговорного общения.

Особую реакцию интернет-пользователей вызвало слово брачащиеся. Да, вариант не совсем привычный, но если мы откроем, например, «Русский орфографический словарь» (издание 2005 года), то увидим, что в нем мирно уживаются слова брачащиеся и брачующиеся. Более того – слово брачащиеся зафиксировано и в 1-м издании этого словаря, вышедшем в 1999 году. Можем ли мы после этого утверждать, что слово брачащиеся появилось в русском языке 1 сентября 2009 года?

Необходимо подчеркнуть: все эти столь одиозные варианты (кофе – ср. р., дОговор, йогУрт) не предписывается употреблять вместо прежних, а лишь допускается использовать наряду с ними. Если вы привыкли говорить черный кофе, договОр, йОгурт – вы имеете полное право так говорить и впредь, это ни в коем случае не будет расценено как ошибка. Переучиваться и менять языковые привычки не нужно.


Итак, что же произошло 1 сентября 2009 года? Вступил в силу приказ Минобрнауки, утверждающий в качестве официальных словари русского языка, в которых, как и в десятках других современных изданий, не вошедших в список, признается допустимым ряд непривычных для носителей языка вариантов произношения и словоупотребления. Некоторые из них (дОговор, кофе – ср. р.) запрещались 20, 30, 50 лет назад – но язык меняется, и вот уже несколько лет все они указываются в лингвистических изданиях как допустимые. Некоторые же – наоборот, выходят из употребления (йогУрт), но пока еще признаются нормативными.



Что касается орфографии: следует отметить, что в сообщениях некоторых СМИ за новые нормы выдаются написания, которые и раньше признавались единственно верными. Например, слово Интернет. При самостоятельном употреблении (не в качестве первой части сложных слов, напр. интернет-портал) существительное Интернет всегда писалось с прописной (большой) буквы, а написание со строчной (доступ к интернету) расценивалось как орфографическая ошибка. Существительное карате действительно испытывало колебания в написании (карате – каратэ), когда осваивалось в русском языке, но с тех пор прошло много лет, и уже в 1-м издании «Русского орфографического словаря» РАН, вышедшем в 1999 году, 10 (!) лет назад, вариант карате указан в качестве единственно правильного. Как же можно говорить о том, что теперь правильно писать карате и Интернет? (Некоторые носители языка смешивают орфографию и орфоэпию, поэтому отметим: написание карате не означает, что Т надо произносить мягко, ср.: мы пишем партер, но произносим пар[тэ]р).

В заключение – небольшой ликбез для тех, кого привели в ужас сообщения СМИ от 1 сентября:


*напечатано в СМИ* 
Введены новые нормы русского языка. 
*следует читать* 
Вступил в силу приказ Минобрнауки, утверждающий в качестве официальных словари русского языка, содержащие рекомендации по нормативному произношению и словоупотреблению. 

*напечатано в СМИ* 
Чиновники узаконили средний род слова кофе. 

*следует читать* 
Чиновники узаконили некоторые словари русского языка. Словари же указывали на допустимость употребления слова кофе в среднем роде еще в конце прошлого века. 

*напечатано в СМИ* 
Теперь вместо договОр и йОгурт надо учиться говорить дОговор и йогУрт. Ударение дОговор и йогУрт только признается допустимым. 
*следует читать* 
Носители языка, привыкшие говорить договОр и йОгурт, имеют полное право говорить так и впредь.

*напечатано в СМИ* 
Лингвисты пошли на поводу у масс. Скоро узаконят ложить и звОнит. 

*следует читать* 
Критериев признания правильности речи, нормативности тех или иных языковых фактов несколько, при этом массовость и регулярность употребления – только один из них. Например, ударение звОнит и глагол ложить тоже массово распространены, но нормативными не признаются, поскольку не отвечают другим критериям, необходимым для признания варианта нормативным. 




Материал подготовлен редакцией справочно-информационного интернет-портала ГРАМОТА.РУ
http://www.gramota.ru/lenta/news/8_2442

----------


## Гьялцен

Топпер, Хуанди-  извиняйтесь.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Хуанди-  извиняйтесь.


Это была шутка. Я думал, что смайлик в конце будет понятен.
Извините, если обидел.

----------

Zom (03.09.2009)

----------


## andykh

А "ретрит" теперь как надо произносить?  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (03.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А "ретрит" теперь как надо произносить?


А "ретрит" теперь надо произносить вот так:

"Затворение от мира грешного для взыскующих жизни праведной"

----------

Аньезка (03.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009), Марица (04.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Топпер, Хуанди-  извиняйтесь.


Перед роботами за то, что лишаться работы? Или Вы не хотите Родину защищать?

----------

куру хунг (03.09.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну в песнях часто слова искажаются, или употребляются не по назначению (как "услышат тысячи глаз") - с целью придать некоторую гламурность, или лучше передать настроение песни. У Блока вон тоже было "в соседнем доме окна жОлты". Такой литературный прием.

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

или "идите к чОрту"

----------


## Топпер

> А "ретрит" теперь надо произносить вот так:
> 
> "Затворение от мира грешного для взыскующих жизни праведной"


Просто бальзам на сердце  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (03.09.2009), Zom (03.09.2009)

----------


## Шаман

Вообще как господин президент скажет, так чиновники и занесут в словари.

----------


## Джыш

> *"Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз"* - у люмпенов тоже вопросов не возникает... 
> 
> ну... и так далее


Вы когда слушаете музыку, ничего не видите? Никаких визуальных образов?

----------


## Huandi

Мою песню услышат! Тысячи глаз!
Мою песню услышат - тысячи глаз.
(в результате того, что услышат песню, на него будут смотреть тысячи глаз)

----------


## andykh

> А "ретрит" теперь надо произносить вот так:
> 
> "Затворение от мира грешного для взыскующих жизни праведной"


Слишком размыто  :Smilie:  грЕшного или грешногО? взЫскующих или взыскУющих?

----------


## Топпер

правильно грешнАго.

----------

Марица (04.09.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Перед роботами за то, что лишаться работы? Или Вы не хотите Родину защищать?


писать без ошибок научитесь, если что.

----------


## Svarog

2Хуанди, вот текст с офф.сайта группы:

"Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз 
Мое фото раскупят сотни рук 
Мое солнце мне скажет: "Это про нас!" 
Посмеется над текстом лучший друг "

Давайте лучше разберемся с текстами И. Лагутенко, там интересней!  :Smilie: 

2Гьялцен
По поводу классиков.
"ростбИф окровавлЕнный" и никто не смеет плюнуть в лицо автору - А.С. Пушкину. Потому что вроде всем понятно - так надо было написать, потому что автор видит/слышит/чувтствует так :Smilie: 
Так что срочно извиняйтесь перед Цоями, Чижами. Им тоже надо было.

ИМХО на 100% соответствовать правилам русской грамматики должен Гимн Российской Федерации, остальное имеет право на творческий креатифф.


PS вспомнил Ф.Г. Раневскую
 "Маша   Голикова,  внучатая  племянница  Любови  Орловой,  подрабатывала
корреспондентом на радио.
     После записи интервью она пришла к Фаине Георгиевне и сказала:
     -- Все  хорошо, но в  одном  месте нужно переписать  слово "феномен". Я
проверила, современное звучание должно быть с ударением в середине слова
 -- "феномен".
     Раневская переписала весь кусок, но, дойдя до слова "феномен",  заявила
в микрофон:
     -- ФеномЕн, феномЕн и еще раз феномЕн, а  кто  говорит "фенОмен", пусть
идет в жопу."

Фаина Раневская. Случаи.Шутки.Афоризмы
Составитель Игорь Захаров УДК 8-36 ББК 85.33 Р 22 ISBN 5-8159-0125-3
     © И.В.Захаров, составитель и издатель, 1998, 1999--2002
     ЗАХАРОВ, Москва 2002


PPS и еще вспомнился БГ
«А если не нравится, как я излагаю ― купи себе у Бога копирайт на русский язык». 
© БГ  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

куру хунг (03.09.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (18.09.2009), Шавырин (03.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> писать без ошибок научитесь, если что.


Мягкий знак там тупо опечатка (так как пишу целыми словами на автомате). Вы действительно хороший грамматический боец, раз целое сообщение ей посвятили.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> вот текст с офф.сайта группы:
> 
> "Мою песню услышат тысячи глаз 
> Мое фото раскупят сотни рук


При восприятии песни на слух есть возможность понимания без всякой ошибки. Этого достаточно, чтобы не критиковать это место.

----------


## Svarog

> При восприятии песни на слух есть возможность понимания без всякой ошибки. Этого достаточно, чтобы не критиковать это место.


Конечно есть. У меня с пониманием этой песни проблем нет. Думаю у большинства прослушавших - тоже. Если не ставить целью докапаться до автора.

Текст привел, чтобы Вы могли уже закончить эксперименты с тире, запятыми и вослкицательными знаками  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> По поводу классиков.
> "ростбИф окровавлЕнный" и никто не смеет плюнуть в лицо автору - А.С. Пушкину. Потому что вроде всем понятно - так надо было написать, потому что автор видит/слышит/чувтствует так


Нет, уважаемый, так надо было написать потому, что это нормативные для того времени ударения! Так же как "плЮет", например. Читая классиков 19 и даже начала 20 века, стоит учитывать такие нюансы.

----------

Юй Кан (03.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Господа, проблема выявила насколько народонаселение владеет русским языком. Средний род для "кофе" был "узаконен" еще 20 лет назад. Насколько меня учили в институте, в СССР, а позднее в России словарная норма фиксируется Большим и Малым академическими словарями, а также выпускающимися между изданиями справочниками "Словарные материалы"

То, что МинОбр порекомендовал использовать какие-либо словари не является фиксацией языковой нормы. Ну что ж Вы за безграмотными журналистами повторяете полную глупость?

----------

Александр С (05.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.09.2009), Юй Кан (03.09.2009)

----------


## Толя

> Аффтар, жжош! Пеши исчо!


эта жись жжот а не йа. а йа бе напесал, но вроди фсе сказал.

----------


## Alexandre

> Сейчас каждый может влезть в *интернет*


Не *и*нтернет, а *И*нтернет! Это слово теперь пишется только с большой буквы!

Кстати, карат*е* - правильно, карат*э* - неправильно, а как на счет дз*е*н/дз*э*н?

----------


## Svarog

> Нет, уважаемый, так надо было написать потому, что это нормативные для того времени ударения! Так же как "плЮет", например. Читая классиков 19 и даже начала 20 века, стоит учитывать такие нюансы.


У меня по русском языку средняя оценка 3, поэтому могу жестоко ошибаться.
Но неужели Вы думаете, что читая своим друзьям
"Оставил он свое селенье, 
Лесов и нив уединенье, 
Где окровавленная тень 
Ему являлась каждый день" 
из того же Онегина, Пушкин делал ударение на "окровавлЕнная тень"?  :Smilie: 

Сошлитесь плиз на достоверный источник (м.б. словарь какой-нибудь), что в прилагательном "окровавлЕнный" в 19 веке ударение делалось именно там.

----------

Буль (03.09.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (18.09.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не думаю, а знаю. "ОкровавлЕнный" - не единственная норма, а более архаичный вариант, характерный для высокого, поэтического стиля. У Пушкина и не только встречается регулярно (наряду с "окровАвленный").




> Сошлитесь плиз на достоверный источник (м.б. словарь какой-нибудь)


Пожалуйста. Словарь Академии Российской. Словарь русского языка XVIII века. Словарь языка Пушкина.

Академграмматика-80:
http://rusgram.narod.ru/1624-1644.html



> § 1634. Существуют причастия на -енный, в которых ударение колеблется. Это – причастия некоторых глаголов акц. типов А, В, С и D, а также глаголов, характеризующихся колебанием ударения.
> 
> Акц. тип А: окровавленный и (устар.) окровавлённый; пример устар. ударения: Но, как в темнице узник заключенный, Ищу напрасно: кровь и мрак! Лишь там, в черте зари окровавлённой - Таинственный еще невнятный знак (Блок); осведомлённый и (доп.) осведомленный; -пененный (вс-, за-, на-) и устар. -пенённый (вс-, за-, на-): Набегали тучи. Глухо рокотало Озеро, волнуя вспененные воды (Надсон) и: Прискакала дикой степью на вспенённом скакуне (Блок).


У Пушкина здесь окровавлЕнный, а не окровавлЁнный, потому что, во-первых, рифмуется с "нетлЕнный", во-вторых, "ё" в поэтической декламации тогда не жаловали.

----------

Svarog (04.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "ё" в поэтической декламации тогда не жаловали.


И вообще предпочитали общаться по-французски.  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Дмитрий, спасибо!
В принципе это иллюстрация того, что разнообразие словоформ - залог богатства и свободы поэтического языка.

Пред ним йогУрт от эрмигУт...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Готовый рекламный слоган.  :Smilie:

----------


## Войнич

В люмпен-пролетариате меня привлекает его лицо, потому что оно опрятное (а у буржуа испачканное); потому что оно невинное (а у буржуа виноватое), потому что оно чистое (а у буржуа вульгарное), потому что оно религиозное (а у буржуа ханжеское), потому что оно безумное (а у буржуа благоразумное), потому что оно чувственное (а у буржуа холодное), потому что оно детское (а у буржуа взрослое), потому что оно непосредственное (а у буржуа предусмотрительное), потому что оно вежливое (а у буржуа наглое), потому что она беззащитное (а у буржуа надменное), потому что оно  незавершённое (а у буржуа монолитное), потому что оно доверчивое (а у буржуа суровое), потому что оно нежное (а у буржуа ироничное), потому что она угрожающее (а у буржуа дряблое), потому что оно жестокое (а у буржуа шантажистское), потому что оно цветное (а у буржуа белое).

Пьер Паоло Пазолини

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.09.2009)

----------


## Alexandre

> Не *и*нтернет, а *И*нтернет! Это слово теперь пишется только с большой буквы!
> 
> Кстати, карат*е* - правильно, карат*э* - неправильно, а как на счет дз*е*н/дз*э*н?


Так дз*е*н или дз*э*н? (согласно новым нормам) У кого-нибудь есть информация?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так дз*е*н или дз*э*н? (согласно новым нормам) У кого-нибудь есть информация?


Существует "старая" форма, устоявшаяся в буддологических исследованиях и переводах ещё с 70-х -- "дзэн".
И есть норма, согласно которой иностранные слова, произносимые с "э" записываются через "е": партер, бордель, канапе, "Мерседес" и т.п.

Но тут проблема такая: если до наступления демократии и плюрализма в редакциях любых издательств сидели квалифицированные корректоры, нещадно исправлявшие всякие авторские "огрехи", приводя их к нормативному на тот момент виду, то сейчас в большинстве редакций и издательств на корректорах (как и на редакторах) просто экономят. Т.е. их нет.

Доходит до смешного. Вышла у меня в конце 2007-го в харьк. изд-ве книга переводов с кит., где обильно упоминается "Дао дэ цзин". Сам я этот трислог привык писать слитно, но не принципиально: исправил по всему тексту расширенной заменой раздельное написание на слитное, и дело с концом. Но трижды (!), вычитывая вёрстку, обращал внимание издателя, кроме прочего, на то, что название "Дао дэ цзин" принято склонять, и ссылался при этом на авторитетов (Торчинов, Малявин и т.п.).  Наконец, получаю сигнальный экземпляр, в каком ни-ка-ких склонений титульного названия трактата не вижу! Хотя трижды занудно исправлял исправлял это в вёрстке и отправлял издателю...

Пишу ему: "Ты, вообще, у кого консультировался по поводу склонения "Дао дэ цзина", если даже Торчинов и Малявин тебе не указ?"
Изд.: "Да у меня есть знакомая, филолог, наш универ кончала, она меня и консультирует, если что".
Уточняю: "Она вообще -- в теме? Т.е. работала с даосскими или продаосскими текстами?"
Изд.: "Да какая мне разница, если она по образованию -- проф. филолог, а я и ты -- технари?"
Последний аргумент: "Стоп, а Торчинов и Малявин тебе -- кто?! : ))"
Изд.: "Ошибаются даже великие!"
На чём дело и кончилось.

Так что нормы -- нормами, а плюрализм-- плюрализмой. : )

----------

Aion (10.09.2009), Alexandre (05.09.2009), Буль (05.09.2009), Владимир Семашко (10.09.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Бесультурье наших Власти предержащих. Оттуда всё.



> Полковник КГБ может быть профессионалом высочайшего уровня. Вполне вероятно, что ему нет равных в исскустве подглядывать, подслушивать, вынюхивать. Нет равных в мастерстве выкручивать руки и ставить подножки. Черный пояс все-таки. Вполне допускаю, что полковник КГБ лучше других умеет «выбивать палкой» из бизнесменов «обещанное». Допускаю, что наш герой еще в чем-то силен. Но не в вопросах культуры. Здесь он ноль. Абсолютный ноль. Иначе бы он не допустил той вакханалии, которая творится в телецирке под руководством двух антрепренеров – Швыдкова и Эрнста.


источник:
http://www.diary.ru/~knigaSudeb/p54458137.htm

----------


## Makc

> Гром: Что-то мне сегодня вспомнился анекдот, как сын нового русского звонит папе и кричит: Срочно завези белых медведей на южный полюс, валюсь по географии
> Lynx: к чему вспомнился? в связи с новыми правилами? )
> Гром: Ага...
> Гром: Кажется, кто то на ЕГЭ засыпался


(c)bash.org.ru

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В новый нормативный словарь русского языка вошло "имхо":
http://wap.1tv.ru/news?p_topic_id=154010

----------

Вова Л. (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> В новый нормативный словарь русского языка вошло "имхо":
> http://wap.1tv.ru/news?p_topic_id=154010


Лишний раз доказывает, что язык - это живой организм!

----------


## Топпер

> В новый нормативный словарь русского языка вошло "имхо":
> http://wap.1tv.ru/news?p_topic_id=154010


ИМХО это плохо, что такие слова становятся нормой  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.10.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей А

> ИМХО это плохо, что такие слова становятся нормой


Почему? 100 лет назад небыло слова телевизор. Разве плохо, что слово телевизор стало нормой? Вопрос ровно в критериях "нормы".

----------


## Топпер

> Почему? 100 лет назад небыло слова телевизор. Разве плохо, что слово телевизор стало нормой? Вопрос ровно в критериях "нормы".


Телевизора не было. А "собственное мнение" было и тогда  :Smilie: 

Но вообще предыдущее сообщение - это шутка была.

----------


## Шавырин

Для меня ИМХО звучит как клич камикадзе,но это личное мнение :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Прикольно будет, если имхо войдет в устную речь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Прикольно будет, если имхо войдет в устную речь.


Я уже так говорю :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Правда мата

----------


## Чиффа

печально.

----------


## Aion

> Где же ты, Медвед?
> 
> В середине 2000-х популярность приобрел так называемый «олбанский» язык — сленг, зародившийся в недрах udaff.com. Почти каждому пользователю Сети того времени были знакомы «КГ/АМ», «жывотное», «в Бобруйск» и многие другие характерные языковые обороты. Сейчас, однако, эти слова почти не используются. Действительно ли «олбанский» умер? Как он появился? Наконец, что вообще (с точки зрения лингвистики) это было? На эти и многие другие вопросы «Ленты.ру» ответил лингвист Александр Бердичевский.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013), Юй Кан (23.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ИМХО это плохо, что такие слова становятся нормой


Мадхьямика прасангика. Относительная истина (с)

----------


## Юй Кан

А медвед-то -- жифф! : ))

----------

Aion (23.05.2013), Neroli (23.05.2013), sergey (23.05.2013), Ашвария (23.05.2013), Маркион (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2013)

----------

